# Sold the TT - Got a new car...



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

Well I kinda had enough of it really. So got this!!!!!!! OMG it is stupidly quick!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol - sleeper if ever I saw one. Is that a polo? How does it handle with that setup? lol

Bet it's fun in a straight line if nothing else.

I saw a Lupo the other night on PH with a 1.8T conversion looked stupid quick.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Doing a few bits to it now. Put my ICE in it yesterday. Going to get some Integra Type R seats for it. I like the buckets but they sit too high.

I'm contemplating what wheels but there are some 15" x 8" and 8.5" BBS RS's for sale so that's a possibility!!!!!

I can't stop smiling when I drive it! Already embarrased a stage 2 Astra VXR and a mapped LCR. It's quite a lot of fun!

Running about 280bhp with a KO4, 3" dp, de cat, FMIC, etc etc etc. Probably gonna hybrid the ko4 and aim for 300bhp.

On the 5 speed gearbox acceleration is savage. 2nd gear from 20mph to 65mph is unbelievable and 3rd from 40mph - 100mph is crazy!

I will stick around as I can see me getting a V6 TT one day!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Hark said:


> lol - sleeper if ever I saw one. Is that a polo? How does it handle with that setup? lol
> 
> Bet it's fun in a straight line if nothing else.
> 
> I saw a Lupo the other night on PH with a 1.8T conversion looked stupid quick.


Yeah Polo GTI. It's on top of the range FK coilovers and handles better than the TT... but putting the power down coming out of corners is a bastard... 2nd gear just spins up.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I've taken the Fire Extinguisher out!!! lol!

If anybody has some Red Leather TT seats for sale I might be interested!!!!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

For gods sake Steve, you change your mind so much :lol: Can't believe you actually sold the TT though!

We have a Polo this shape, its a 2001 1.4 Match 65hp Beast! I can't imagine putting the engine from my TT in it & not pooping myself everytime I give it some right foot though :lol:

You must at least be missing the solid & safe feeling that the TT gives due to the size difference?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Not really Tim, I miss the image as gay as that sounds. And I miss the approval of my mrs parents but oh well. They can get over that!!!!

It does scare the shit out of me though when i put my foot down!!!! It is ridiculous!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

i only saw the first picture and thought you were severely taking the piss!!! 

bet that's ridiculously fun to drive!!! 

hope you have making it your own


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> I've taken the Fire Extinguisher out!!! lol!
> 
> If anybody has some Red Leather TT seats for sale I might be interested!!!!


Very nice indeed, bet your well chuffed 

Oh and BTW there is a guy in the For Sale Section selling some red leathers! :wink:

Dave


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep i'm over the moon! Everyone who's seen me in it thinks i've lost my marbles until i open the bonnet then their faces drop!!!!!!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd just like to say thanks to everyone on here for their advice and help... I learnt everything i know about TT's on here and ownership would have been exteremly expensive if it wasn't for this forum!

Thanks!"


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Had a feeling you were going to sell!

Well hope the Polo quenches your thirst for power :wink:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> Had a feeling you were going to sell!
> 
> Well hope the Polo quenches your thirst for power :wink:


Really!? I couldn't make my mind up whether to mod it or not then Jamal said "if you're hearts not in it don't bother"... so i sold it!

I don't think you could go much more in terms of power and keep it driveable, it's a handful now!

I think i've decided on 15x8 Scmidt TH Modernlines.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

People thought I was crazy going from a Z4M coupe to a 120d coupe.

But I think you've just trumped me for mad decisions!

If you're happy though..


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

senwar said:


> People thought I was crazy going from a Z4M coupe to a 120d coupe.
> 
> But I think you've just trumped me for mad decisions!
> 
> If you're happy though..


Happy? I'm over the moon! It was between this and a show spec VR6.

It's more me... I've always had madly modified cars (more performance and subtle styling mods). The TT was a bit... flat for me and unfortunately I didn't have the cash to turn it into something i now wanted.

When i got the TT it was everything i wanted and a superb car and i still love them... but right now this is what i want to be getting up early in the morning and going the long way to work in!


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

300bhp in car that light, what 0-60 and top end you getting do you know?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

0-60 wouldn't be that great due to traction so probably about 5's. Top end i'm not sure, i had it up to 130mph. The previous owner had it off the clock (over 140mph) playing with an RS4.

1/4 mile should be low 13's.

It's the 40mph to over 100mph which is superb! It pulls unbeleivably!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Not for me, dont get these polo's, lupo's etc. Cant see how a bloke can drive one. Good for you though, glad you like.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Keep the wheels as is -- adds to the sleeper image. Put one of those "Carefull, Baby on Board" signs in the window and keep a kids car seat in it to really sucker in the punters for a race.. :lol: :lol:

TTitan


----------



## dejcur (May 11, 2009)

looks like a school in summer no cla55


----------



## Payney15 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good luck with it matey  Can't help thinking the fire extinguisher was there for a reason [smiley=fireman.gif] 
A shame too though as I was looking forward to seeing the finished TT :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

wtf :?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL! It's just a bit of fun really... I couldn't justify spending as much as i wanted to on my TT.

And after talking to a few people who have spent thousands upon thousands on them I really am glad i didn't.

I like the G60 steels but they'll be getting R888 treatment for the pod and maybe a track day. I want the Schmidts for everyday show and maybe get another set of G60 steels for the winter.

I know it's not classy and my car has now lost the respect of my gf's parents but it's what i like... i'm only 21 so planning on having this for a few years, getting a feature (as apparently redline already want it but i'd prefer to hold out for a PVW feature one day) and then moving on to something classier again when i'm a bit older.

I guess the TT was just a bit too mature and sedate for me at the moment.

A lot of people don't understand why i would do this but i guess it's a personal preference and at this stage in my life i needed something like this... i don't want to be 40 wishing I had a car worthy of a mag feature and then being to mature to actually do it (or under the thumb of a wife!)

Thanks for all the good comments about it... it is scarily quick and i've just been out in it tonight and it doesn't get any attention from police (which i was a bit worried about) and it can be driven nice and sensibly (the power isn't on / off and you can feather the power in) which is good otherwise it just leaves massive 11's down the road.

I will stick around as i'm still a fan of this forum and it's by far the best forum i've ever had the pleasure of being a member of so will probably update you guys on progress. I'm just about to bid on some Integra DC5 Type R Recaro's in Red!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there room for a V6? or should I just change the Mini and TT engines over? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Is there room for a V6? or should I just change the Mini and TT engines over? :lol: :lol:


I'm confused :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

That looks fun mate good luck with it and have a blast 8)


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Daz... one day i'll be back with a beast as nice as yours!!!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks bud not bad for a guy under the thumb of a wife :wink:

DAZ


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Thanks bud not bad for a guy under the thumb of a wife :wink:
> 
> DAZ


:lol: I hope my gf will be as understanding when we're older as i can't see this modding bug going away for quite a few years!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice. I was in teh lupo scene for a while. Had 1.4 sport petrol then a highly modified GTI with 142bhp! I loved it, was quick with just 142bhp!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Bikerz said:


> Very nice. I was in teh lupo scene for a while. Had 1.4 sport petrol then a highly modified GTI with 142bhp! I loved it, was quick with just 142bhp!


There's a Lupo 'scene'?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

senwar said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice. I was in teh lupo scene for a while. Had 1.4 sport petrol then a highly modified GTI with 142bhp! I loved it, was quick with just 142bhp!
> ...


Yep! I doubt there's a 1 series deisel scene though.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

SteveS TT said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


 :lol:

ok


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

senwar said:


> :lol:
> 
> ok


 :lol: I'm glad you took that as a joke... i read it after i wrote it and thought you might of taken it the wrong way!!!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

SteveS TT said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


 :lol:

Nah no probs mate! Made me chuckle


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Which 1 series have you got? the 123?

My mate has the 120d with that effecient dynamics... At first I didn't know about it and I thought he kept on stalling!!!!

I like them though!! Was quite suprised by it. His has all the Mtech kit and wheels and looks smart in white.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

SteveS TT said:


> Which 1 series have you got? the 123?
> 
> My mate has the 120d with that effecient dynamics... At first I didn't know about it and I thought he kept on stalling!!!!
> 
> I like them though!! Was quite suprised by it. His has all the Mtech kit and wheels and looks smart in white.


I went for 120d - I decided against the 123d as although its a better engine (by far) I have just had a massive sensible moment and gone for a cheap runner/tax/insurance etc. After 2.5 years of high (but extremely enjoyable) running costs of the ///M an a change in job circumstances I decided to go down this route - although in between was a brief stint in an X5 (and when I say brief, I mean one week!). I also set myself a budget and didn't want to go above it, which ruled out the 123d slightly. In the end though I bought a 3 month old demo and saved £7,5000 in the process. Having lost close to £20k in 2.5yrs in the M, this was nice to be on the right side of a depreciation for once!

Yeah the efficient dynamics is a little weird and it does seem to others that you've stalled - especially at traffic lights! Be interested personally to see what effect it has on the engines in years to come.

I know the 1 series is a marmite car myself (sometimes I look at it and think it looks odd!) but I really like it and as weird as this sounds, find myself getting just as much enjoyment out of the 120d than I did the M.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

:lol:

Clublupo.co.uk 

My old Lupo GTI 2006 Ultimate Dubs Winner :wink:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I love Lupo GTI's!

I just pulled about 5 car legnths on a new S3 from stand still! And i was still pulling away when i let off at 80mph.

This thing is seriously quick now i've fitted some new Goodyear F1's on it and it actually gets traction in 2nd!


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

i absolutely love it... I would swap my tt tomorrow for that if i could. What about the insurance? Did that not kill you a bit?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

It's cheaper than my TT to insure! It's basically insured as a modded Ibiza Cupra (which are dirt cheap to insure for what they are!)


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

ah man im so so jealous its just so my cup of tea


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Steve I love that polo!! The only thing I would say is you have to question they guy that done the engine swap because the next mark up actually had a 1.8t in the GTi, why didn't he just buy one of those, it probably would have been cheaper lol! That said I love sleepers so it wins my appreciation! Far better than a poxy 2.0 nova


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

sleepers are highly amusing, my mate had a tt clio, pushing 500hp, look standard....ran 11 sec 1/4s..


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmyflo said:


> Steve I love that polo!! The only thing I would say is you have to question they guy that done the engine swap because the next mark up actually had a 1.8t in the GTi, why didn't he just buy one of those, it probably would have been cheaper lol! That said I love sleepers so it wins my appreciation! Far better than a poxy 2.0 nova


That would just take the fun out of it though. People put VR6 lumps in mk2 golfs yet the mk3 comes with it std.

He could of just got an Ibiza Cupra (which is basically a polo) but then it's just be a quick Ibiza. This has had a lot spent on it and it's amazing fun. Worth every penny imo.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Steve I love that polo!! The only thing I would say is you have to question they guy that done the engine swap because the next mark up actually had a 1.8t in the GTi, why didn't he just buy one of those, it probably would have been cheaper lol! That said I love sleepers so it wins my appreciation! Far better than a poxy 2.0 nova
> ...


I hear what your saying, maybe I'm just getting old


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

:lol: maybe it's because I'm young and I've wanted another car like this for so long and I had just got bored of the TT which is why i swapped... whatever it is i'm exteremly happy.

A full red leather interior is up for grabs so i'm hoping to get that so the interior is a bit more "show standard".


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck to you mate, I would love a crazy car like that but I need something reliable and the mrs has a lot of say as to what we get


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Wheels wise get some Ronal R10 Turbo's http://www.ronalwheels.co.uk/r10turbo.php I can supply


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

jbell said:


> Wheels wise get some Ronal R10 Turbo's http://www.ronalwheels.co.uk/r10turbo.php I can supply


Not a fooking chance! I can't stand them!!!

I'm getting Schmidt Modernlines... If you can supply them pm me a price for 15x8's please!!!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmyflo said:


> Good luck to you mate, I would love a crazy car like that but I need something reliable and the mrs has a lot of say as to what we get


It's just as reliable as my TT touch wood.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> jimmyflo said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck to you mate, I would love a crazy car like that but I need something reliable and the mrs has a lot of say as to what we get
> ...


it probably is but notice the word "mrs" in what I said mate lol


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

jimmyflo said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyflo said:
> ...


I hear ya mate!

That's why I got it on a saturday whilst she was at work :lol:


----------

